# Hello



## VonPete (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi,

I've just signed up and thought I'd post and say hello. Have been reading up for a while looking at improving my setup. Currently have a dedica with non pressurised baskets / Silvia wand along with a SGP and various fresh beans. I tend to make flat whites and am tempted by an hx machine like an Oscar or Mara. I've never noticed a big problem with the SGP and the results seem consistent even when I change beans to/from small Ethiopian beans.

The advice on here is generally to upgrade the grinder first, though perhaps not with quite such a cheap espresso machine and I'm more tempted to upgrade to something that can steam well. I'm well aware that the SGP isn't particularly well thought of round these parts and I don't doubt that it could be improved but it seems ok for the time being. If anyone has any advice feel free to let me know!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I'm not familiar with your coffee machine or grinder, and I rarely steam milk so I'm not really the best person to offer advice.

I'm sure some people with more knowledge than me will be able to assist.


----------

